# Too Much Damping???



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a small room 17W X 13.5D X 8.5H. I made five 2'X4' panels covered with 3 inch pyramid and wedge foam. The room is fairly open with an open entrance ways at each corner. There are 2 panels on the front wall, one on the right wall nearest the listening area, and 2 on the rear wall.

The room has fairly heavily padded carpeting, a padded sofa, and leather wingeed back chair. And a small desk.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For home theater, that's nowhere near overdamped. In fact, you have basically zero bass control in the space and a reasonable amount of high frequency only absorption. The foam has an average depth of more like 1.25", especially the pyramid foam. 

I would be a bit concerned about having an absorber on the right wall and not the left unless there is an opening on the left to compensate.

The openings in the corner will help somewhat mitigate bass buildup in corners. I would recommend something thicker and more solid on the rear wall.

Bryan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

So the speakers are on the longest side?

Dan


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Only places I don't like treating are the first order reflections because perceptual research has shown them to enhance sound in many situations. Beyond that aesthetics dictate limitations. In my case I'm barely allowed the speakers and projector lol.


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes speakers along the long wall.

I have 2'W X 1'D X 6'H bass trap in one corner. It is stuffed with layers made of 6" - R20 fiberglass insulation, and heavy folded 'studio blankets'. ( Heavy moving pads ).

The opposite corner has 8" foam bass corner traps from floor to ceiling.

Opposite corners of room are open entries. One entry is 5 feet wide, the other is 7 feet wide.

Other than the floor and ceiling the room has very few direct radiating surfaces.

I checked my speaker placement again. I'm going to have to mark where they are placed with tape or something. The FL speaker had mysteriously moved about 1.5 inches. I think it was the cleaning lady,(girlfriend).

Can such a slight difference in placement affect the sound so much?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Synthsayer said:


> Yes speakers along the long wall.
> 
> I have 2'W X 1'D X 6'H bass trap in one corner. It is stuffed with layers made of 6" - R20 fiberglass insulation, and heavy folded 'studio blankets'. ( Heavy moving pads ).
> 
> ...


It can, but it's probably better for your ears to leave it bet. I wouldn't want you getting hearing loss from the cleaning lady. :T Our ears adjust pretty well to a room. The McGurk effect is one of the reasons movies special effects work so well.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's McGurk: 




Dan


----------

